# Can't help it, gotta brag about my nephew!



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

So I could not be more proud of my nephew Chaz and think anyone would be happy with a son like him! He grew up a good looking kid who was always well behaved and got good grades, excelled in sports and in the class room and was captain of his high school football team as a linebacker, was offered a full scholarship in both athletics and academics and chose to go academics, was on the dean's list in high school and in college with straight A's all the way through, has no tattoos or piercings, and has never touched drugs and only drinks socially once in awhile. Right now he just turned 25 and got accepted into medical school and starts in 3 weeks & wants to be a pediatrician, is working part time at one of our local hospitals, and is engaged to a pretty and very nice girl that he met in college. 

Now normally I hate people like this and they make me wanna barf because this not usually the norm for anyone growing up, buuuuuut he is one of thee most humble and polite people you'll ever wanna meet and never thinks highly of himself, and is always the first one to volunteer to help when someone in our family needs it!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Cee Paul said:


> So I could not be more proud of my nephew Chaz and think anyone would be happy with a son like him! He grew up a good looking kid who was always well behaved and got good grades, excelled in sports and in the class room and was captain of his high school football team as a linebacker, was offered a full scholarship in both athletics and academics and chose to go academics, was on the dean's list in high school and in college with straight A's all the way through, has no tattoos or piercings, and has never touched drugs and only drinks socially once in awhile. Right now he just turned 25 and got accepted into medical school and starts in 3 weeks & wants to be a pediatrician, is working part time at one of our local hospitals, and is engaged to a pretty and very nice girl that he met in college.
> 
> Now normally I hate people like this and they make me wanna barf because this not usually the norm for anyone growing up, buuuuuut he is one of thee most humble and polite people you'll ever wanna meet and never thinks highly of himself, and is always the first one to volunteer to help when someone in our family needs it!


I highly respect people like your nephew.... Oh my YES...and if anyone deserves to win the pretty nice girl...and to go far in life...it is someone like that - who went against the grain... lived responsibly ....was serious about his goals... and made it happen. Good for him! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Though I can see where you are coming from... in the ....some people do seem OVERLY BLESSED...like why'd they get all the goods....when one has Movie star Looks....the BRAINS & intelligence of a Doctor.... And superb Athletic Ability on top of that --DAMN [email protected]#$ 

Kinda makes me a little sick too... at least allow the good looking ones to be do do brains -while the Brainy kids may be missing out on the looks a bit - but they'll knock you down with their IQ...the Bill Gates's of our world. 

When I was in high school, I had the highest respect for the HUMBLE who had all of that though.. I just thought.. what a wonderful person who will go far in life. And what a catch! 

But I couldn't stand the conceited ones who thought they were God's gift to women...this is what made me 

Your nephew sounds like a great guy ! Love your post, best thing I read today on this forum ! :smthumbup:


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Since I myself have no kids I rely on nieces and nephews to bring me this type of joy as a proud uncle, and he also has a few brothers who are almost like him so my sister and her husband really need to pat themselves on the back for a job well done. :smthumbup:


----------



## damsel (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm pregnant with a boy. I am not asking too much of him, just want him to be a good boy, healthy and happy.. 
Hearing your story makes me say "amen", it would be nice if my son becomes like your nephew.. congrats, proud uncle..


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

damsel said:


> I'm pregnant with a boy. I am not asking too much of him, just want him to be a good boy, healthy and happy..
> Hearing your story makes me say "amen", it would be nice if my son becomes like your nephew.. congrats, proud uncle..


With soooo many kids or young adults who are all covered with tattoos and piercings, high on drugs, and acting like a fool out there, it's very very refreshing to see a guy who's kept his head on straight since he was about 10 years old. :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Cee Paul said:* Since I myself have no kids I rely on nieces and nephews to bring me this type of joy as a proud uncle, and he also has a few brothers who are almost like him so my sister and her husband really need to pat themselves on the back for a job well done.


 And I think that's great he/they have an Uncle to dote on them like that! 

Our kids only have 1 Uncle - they think he is pretty cool -but he lives in another state far far away, they only see him on Holidays. 

We're kinda over the top in encouraging our kids to THINK / REASON every choice before them...contemplate their futures .....husband likes to inform them of every horrendous ill -in a graphic somewhat exaggerated manner...that could come upon them - if they choose a careless route... It's never "don't do this or this" ...we give the Why's behind it all. 

For instance DRUGS...besides all the obvious, want craters in your face too..


> Shocking Pictures Show Consequences of Drug Use


 We don't expect perfection from our kids...but we do expect *responsibility* if they mess up.. .to be careful how they treat others....always keep their word.....be humble - but balance it with confidence, stand up for themselves if someone is being a Pri**...I'd back them if they defended themselves.......and to be kind to the outcast... weighing every decision....as so many will have consequences, to not go along with the crowd... their *character* is more important than popularity... 

If a young person can get through High school not conforming to the negatives thrown in their face every day ....he's laid a good foundation before him. 



> *Cee Paul said:*With soooo many kids or young adults who are all covered with tattoos and piercings, high on drugs, and acting like a fool out there, *it's very very refreshing to see a guy who's kept his head on straight since he was about 10 years old.*


On any given night of the week, I have a group of teen boys like this hanging at our house...dearly love their friends... they are like my own....They would all frown on the type of behavior you just described... 

Was talking to one's Mom the other day..we took them all swimming.... discussing one of their old buddies who was in their "hanging out group" for many yrs.... he moved on to smoking Pot (they are 16)...... she was telling me how upset her son was about that...just didn't want to see him go down that path. 

And maybe that's all he'll do.. a little experimentation, hopefully...

I tried it once in my youth, my motivation was purely to see if it affected my mind...I was curious! I think it did, I was laughing like a hyena and fell into a little creek... my curiosity was satisfied, never did it again.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

My nephew and I are complete polar opposites where I was totally mischievous, barely finished high school, began smoking pot at age 17 and began snorting cocaine at 20 years old, have left ear pierced and got a tattoo when I was 22, dropped out of community college after 1 semester, and never had much luck with the girls back then. Surprisingly I have never ever spent one minute in jail but came close a few times.

This is why I am heading for age 50 in a few years making the salary that he will be making by the time he is 30. But proudly I did earn my Lab Tech license after completing a one year course and are working for a major lab handling of all things...........drug tests.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Chaz just told me yesterday that he already got moved up at the hospital to an assistant supervisor position that pays him about $18 an hour, so just another accomplishment for a great guy who works very hard!


And I know the economy is bad and people are struggling, but there are still success stories like his and several other people I know taking place in the U.S.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

Way to go, Uncle Cee Paul. For the longest time, all I had were nieces and nephews, so I know how important they are, when you don't have kids of your own. My oldest niece just graduated valedictorian of her class this past spring. I hope she will follow in your nephew's footsteps!


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Boottothehead said:


> Way to go, Uncle Cee Paul. For the longest time, all I had were nieces and nephews, so I know how important they are, when you don't have kids of your own. My oldest niece just graduated valedictorian of her class this past spring. I hope she will follow in your nephew's footsteps!


Being an uncle and a great uncle when they have their own kids will be as close to parenting as I'm going to come in this lifetime unfortuneatly(or maybe fortuneatly).


----------

